# Someone, explain this to me...



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

I found this by accident on YouTube. Although I don't judge music genres nor condemn those with different musical tastes, this clip caused me to ask myself a few questions. 

What kind of music is it?

Is there much of an audience for it?

What is he doing and which effects are being used?

Has anyone heard of this performer?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sMXcg_jq8k


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Not sure what it is. Appears to be a guy that can't leave his knob alone. It's total crap


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

I'd call it ambient music,or maybe soundscape .

But there is a good chance I'd be wrong .

I hear lots of delay,'verb,volume swells,maybe some looping (I didn't watch it all)


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Bubb said:


> I'd call it ambient music,or maybe soundscape .
> 
> But there is a good chance I'd be wrong .
> 
> I hear lots of delay,'verb,volume swells,maybe some looping (I didn't watch it all)


Yeah, pretty much what I'd call it. I've seen other similar performances.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

It needs more cowbell.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I kept waiting for it to start.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Mooh said:


> I kept waiting for it to start.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Me too! I thought once he got everything tuned up properly he was going to jump three feet in the air and cut loose with a blistering, paint-peeling, ear splitting solo!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i remember watching a Belle Epoch video (i think...i know it was a delay for sure) and the guy was a big time ambient player...

this was his band...
http://www.reverbnation.com/vajraband


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

it reminds me a lot of Brian Eno's experimental stuff/sounds

I think it's kinda cool

although not terribly difficult...I remember spending hours doing stuff like that...inebriated....when I got my first delay pedal


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

I could do that, I don't want to. My wife asked "what is that?" I said I didn't know and she said to turn it off its annoying. I agree with her.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Someone trying to emulate Frank Zappa?


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

And for a million dollars...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I actually play some ambient stuff for my own amusement, but there's a difference between ambient and somnolent in my opinion. I like something that marks time, even if it's not a rhythmic beat, dynamics, or tonal variation. Ambient doesn't mean monotonous.

But whatever floats your boat.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Krelf said:


> Me too! I thought once he got everything tuned up properly he was going to jump three feet in the air and cut loose with a blistering, paint-peeling, ear splitting solo!


What is it I don't know I watched the whole thing and kept waiting for that fantastic riff to come roaring out then everything just faded. Interesting in a way but also slightly boring.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

It would be classic if he just joined GC.

"Hey guys, new here. My musical influences are sigur ros, whales, and crickets. When you get a sec, tell me what you _really_ think of my video".

It's funny. I wonder how much we cushion the blow for posters. This is actually a really good site for talent - and I wouldn't just say that. But, I've seen some doozys from some big talkers elsewhere. Off to go start another thread...


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Not sure what it is. Appears to be a guy that can't leave his knob alone. It's total crap


You're reading my mind!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Music?

Not by my definition. I hear no melody, harmonic structure or beat.

It may be pleasing to some but music? More like ambient sound.

Actually, it's more like some pseudo intellectual demonstrating the emperor's new clothes IMO.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I was going to say "I will be more judgmental than you..." then continue to say what I think about it but this portion of GC's post summed it up well:



GuitarsCanada said:


> It's total crap


...and that has NOTHING in common with Frank Zappa, Headplasty. Oh well...I get to 'thumbs down' another of your 'brilliant' posts.


---EDIT---

After I stopped that the OP clip there was a bunch of suggestions on the side. Anybody watch any?

This was one that I saw and clicked (brutal in an entirely different way):

[video=youtube;dy4YXhIJrY4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dy4YXhIJrY4[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Music?
> 
> Not by my definition. I hear no melody, harmonic structure or beat.
> 
> ...


Yes, like I said earlier, exactly like Frank Zappa.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

_________________


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> Yes, like I said earlier, exactly like Frank Zappa.


This guy knows nothing about music. In fact, he probably dislikes Zappa because he thinks Zappa was a druggie.

Headplasty...one thing about you, you never change.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

C'mon guys don't fight about Zappa. Different people pick up different things in his music ....besides this thread is about...um...Simon Scott.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2014)

did a google for a zappa tune with delay for comparison 
(and a song when he 'was such a nice boy')
when I encountered this.

Repairing Frank Zappa's Delay
Seriously, I am so not worthy...


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

________________


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

FWIW, whenever I hear that kind of trippy ambient music, I can't help of think of when I was in grade 12 and living with my fellow band mate in an old farm house. That year I only attended classes when necessary for exams but rarely attended any regular classes.

Anyway, for my final English assignment, we were apparently told at the beginning of the year to prepare an essay on one of the books from the reading list. I chose "I Never Promised You A Rose Garden" because I already knew the book well, having read it over several times. However on the day the assignment was due, I had nothing prepared.

So I sat in our living room with several bottles of wine, two stereo RR tape decks, a microphone, my acoustic guitar with a mag pickup and a rudimentary Yamaha mixer. I spent the day recording ambient sounds and overdubbed my guitar, playing clean and heavily over-driven riffs and power chords. On top of that, I read passages from the book, dramatized by the previously recorded material. I was pretty sure it wouldn't even be listened to but was hoping for an 'E' for effort.

At the end of the day I had a friend submit the tape to the teacher in my absence. She thought it was brilliant and gave me a 'B', a final passing grade which relived me from having to write the final provincial exams.

I never went back to get the tape but now I wish I did.

My point is that, in my opinion, ambient tracks are easy to lay down but take a very fertile imagination to get anything substantial from.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

nkjanssen said:


> Sure, but I can say with near absolute certainty that Steadly is the only person on the planet who considers Zappa to have been a minimalist ambient artist.
> 
> Let's compare...
> 
> ...


Perhaps you need to get out and meet more people on this planet. Best regards, Steadfastly


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

________________


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Speaking of ambient, I've had this kid bookmarked for a while now...........:applouse:▶ Lowercase Noises live at The Gasworks - 8/24/11 - YouTube


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I think its kind of neat....for specific uses...maybe part of an intro to a song, or as background music to a light show or some other visual entertainment.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

bluzfish said:


> My point is that, in my opinion, ambient tracks are easy to lay down but take a very fertile imagination to get anything substantial from.


Fair enough but I don't think I heard anything substantial in there...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

nkjanssen said:


> Take it as a compliment, Steadly.
> 
> You're one of a kind.


Yes, when I was created, God said: "Throw that mold away". One of him is enough!"


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> Yes, when I was created, God said: "Throw that *mold* away". One of him is enough!"


Freudian slip ?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mold


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> Freudian slip ?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mold


Do you freaking mind? Now I have coffee and hard-boiled egg on my keyboard that exited through my nose.

Nice one.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

